

Jeffrey Goldberg's sequel to "the Resistance" - miles
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2010/11/-are-any-parts-of-your-body-sore-asks-the-man-from-tsa/65482/

======
dclaysmith
There seems to be a growing resistence to these machines (lots of chatter
here, reddit, etc) but at the same time they are becoming more commonplace. I
have always thought of airplane travel as an option domestically (you can
always drive) and been willing to subject myself to a few security checks as a
condition. I would agree that these machines just go too far--if you choose to
fly on an airplane you either have to a) subject yourself to irradiated
humiliation or b) have someone touch your "junk".

As long as the "opt-out" is an option, there is an opportunity for a popular
revolt. If everyone (or even a very small portion) of travellers began opting
out, they would quickly either: a) force everyone to use them (which they are
apparently doing in some locations) or b) go back to the standard metal
detectors. If they force everyone to go through them and a lawsuit arises, the
judicial system would have a chance to weigh in on it.

Someone should make a website, a catchy slogan, and some stickers and get the
uprising going...

